# Kernel help

## DArtagnan

Hi,

I just compiled a new kernel and i got at the end:

warning: Clocl skew detected. Your build may be incomplete.

How can i fix this?

Many Thanks

----------

## AutoBot

It said may, will the kernel boot and function properly?

----------

## DArtagnan

Yup, but why should i get this message?

----------

## huw

Somethings up with your system clock. This error means files have been found that have a date stamp in the future.

----------

## DArtagnan

Lol, may be my Gentoo travels in future ?  :Smile: 

----------

## huw

yeah but you'll be the first person who's gentoo system clock runs FAST, everyone else - me included - has a sytem clock that runs slow....

----------

## DArtagnan

No really...how can i fix the "FUTURE travelling" ?  :Wink: 

----------

## Xaanin

Set your system clock to the correct time.

----------

## DArtagnan

From BIOS?

The computer has not OS right now...just installing Gentoo...

----------

## karmakillernz

All you need to do is move your linux source folder somewhere else/delete it and unpack it again. What's happened is the files were unpacked and then for some reason the time/timezone was changed back a bit and so the files seem to have been made in the future  :Smile:  Unpacking them will fix that.  :Smile: 

----------

## DArtagnan

So i can "emerge -C gentoo-sources" and then again "emerge gentoo-sources" right?

----------

## AutoBot

That should work pacman, how you been doing by the way as I haven't seen you around much lately.

----------

## DArtagnan

Hello my man  :Smile: 

I was a little busy but now I'm back and on for I/O  :Smile: 

Thanks for asking...how are you?

Lett hope we all are OK and the Gentoo is UP and RUNNING :p

C ya around...

Voicu Liviu known as pacman.

----------

## AutoBot

I'm really good, but extremely busy. 

Trying to find the time to build up a gcc3 based gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## DArtagnan

Is not stable like 2.95...

----------

## AutoBot

From what I have heard it's extremely stable, but some packages will fail to build and you will have to manually compile them.

----------

